# Utah Pheasant Hunt Results



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

How did everybody's pheasant hunt go in Utah this year? There doesn't seem to be as many reports this year, so I'm guessing it wasn't so hot. As for me, it turned out to be pretty good. I made it out 8 different days and ended up with 13 roosters. I got skunked one day, but got at least 1 bird all of the other times and my limit most days.

My camera is broken, so the only photo I have is this one from a cell phone taken on a daddy daughter date:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrat's on your success. As far as my success it was the hardest year I have had since I was a kid but some of that was due to a new dog. Only got 3 roos saw around 12 other roos but they all flew out of range.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

It was a good/frusterating hunt for me. I ended up killing 11 roosters and hitting 5 others and not being able to find another (died about 300yds before falling out of the air and landing in the middle of a bunch of cattails, dogs could not get on it.) With the exception of 3 days I saw two roosters that I should have killed. One of those days I killed two huns instead and a friend should have killed two roosters my dogs got up in front of him. The two most memorable days were when my dad and brother came up we had a ton of fun and killed our birds. Sat. the 21st, my brother came up with his boy and me with mine, went out in the snow rain and wet day. I killed one rooster and lets just say missed, a few times. My brother (brittonpoint) who never freaking misses, missed a ton as well. By the time we were going to drop our boys off at my house (they were wet and wanted to go play at the house) we were searching for more shells. We got back out at around 2:30 and were done at 4:00 with the few shells we had left. 

Overall my dogs did a great job this year. Just a few bad habbits that need to be worked on. But in summary they did their job but I didn't do mine (killing). The wife is happy it is over however. 

But I dont think she realizes the extended archery is still going, huns and devil birds.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I essentially retired from the sport that used to be my favorite. I went out Friday night after hearing one cackling in response to our coyote call, so went after him and found a different one. Only the second say that I have had my 2-year old lab out and he scented him, tracked him briefly and made a good retrieve. It was family owned land, the distant relative who manages the land said that it is probably the worst that he has ever seen; he too has retired from pheasant hunting.


----------



## Warr (Jul 8, 2008)

Hunted four days, limited out on 2 days. Dropped 1 bird on each of the other two days. I saw quite a few birds, but they were out of range and quickly found sanctuary in the new subdivisions. Overall, good time with my kids and dogs.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Shot 2 missed 2 in 3 days.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

1.5 days hunted. SAW 2 birds. Shot at one, missed. Heard several others cackling, but no shots or even got to see them. I REALLY need to get out to the midwest.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I hunted them for three days. Well, one full day, then maybe 2 half days, and killed two. But this is the first time I've hunted them in 20 or so years. Maybe I'll hunt them more next year, or even a trip out of state would work. 

Speaking of which, I have the week after Thanksgiving off. I was going to Canada for geese, but my buddy backed out. Anybody know where I can go for a few days for pheasant? Nodak, Sodak, Nebraska, etc, that is a reasonable one-day drive? My wife likes pheasant better than goose, and I have lots of geese in the freezer.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a real nice pheasant hunt. I had a couple of frustrating days but that is how it is hunting pheasants in the mountain west. I had a real fun time breaking in a new bird dog pup that I am really proud of.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Suprized this year with the amount of birds we did see this year, on the plus side! I think I took 5 birds in 3 trips out, most the time just a couple of hours.
We did move 17 Roosters on opening morning is what was really nice, that and a lot of hens also. But then went to Kansas... and hunting here is like kissing your BROTHERS SISTER!


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

Hunted 3 days, killed two, missed one and lost two. Seen only a few other roosters and 6 or so hens. Lots of corn in the area i hunt so they had plenty of places to hide. Can't complain. Atleast there will be plenty for seed next season.


----------

